# Where can I get good deals?



## Anthony Richardson (15/2/20)

Hi all.

I'm looking for a nice mesh dripper for my topside lite that I'm going to buy.
But I can't seem to find a nice deal locally nor abroad can someone perhaps direct me to a place where I can find one that won't break the bank to bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/2/20)

I would suggest that you take a look at the classified thread on the forum. Plenty of good deals to be had. If the seller is well known on the forum it is most likely going to be an easy process.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anthony Richardson (15/2/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I would suggest that you take a look at the classified thread on the forum. Plenty of good deals to be had. If the seller is well known on the forum it is most likely going to be an easy process.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/


will do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

Anthony Richardson said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm looking for a nice mesh dripper for my topside lite that I'm going to buy.
> But I can't seem to find a nice deal locally nor abroad can someone perhaps direct me to a place where I can find one that won't break the bank to bad.


Search for the vape bargains thread. Sometimes there's nice deals.
Wait...
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-bargains-thread.t59370/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## adriaanh (15/2/20)

Check sir vape has the profile v1 for R180

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

